# My Happy, Handsome Trent



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry for all the photo dumps, this will be the last one (for now), promise!

Yes, Trent outweighs Trooper by 20+ lbs, but Trooper's already taller!









I worry about him sometimes...









He's a leg grabber, too. Poor Trooper.









That tongue... gross









Mmm... grass




































Nope, no insecurities when it comes to his masculinity!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

One HAPPY dog!









My handsome dog









Trooper, the silly puppy



























Thanks for looking.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and they look so happy!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the pic where Trent's chasing Trooper with the grass in his mouth. It's like he's saying, "hey!! I want some salad too!" Lol.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous boys!!

And omg, what kin of flowers are those? I need some.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like the shepherd boys are having a great time


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Trent is so handsome! I know I sound like a broken record, but I really can't believe that's the same puppy you brought home over a year ago. He's so grown up. That last picture is a framer! I think it'd look nice hanging next to the beach pic!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you!! They are the two silliest pups ever and with their antics, always put a smile on my face. They can make a game out of anything.

Brittany - I have no idea, this was at my neighbor's place, but I'll find out for you if I can! 

Hallie - No kidding!! I think the same thing every day. Hard to believe I came on to this forum in '08 without a dog and then brought home this little bundle of fur and teeth...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Equinox said:


> [/IMG]


He is stupidly handsome! Look how grown up he looks too.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

You said it Mr. Pooch - stupid, silly, blissfully happy, handsome boy... that's my Trent!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is just gorgeous! Trooper is very handsome too


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

They are just beautiful! They look like really happy well adjusted dogs.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Handsome boys! The grass pic cracks me up, He has a WHOLE mouth full!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

That's Trent! O_O As in, the tiny little ball of fluff!! Holy cow!! He's so big and handsome now!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!! 

Woah - Pepper!!! It's so good to see you back on DF. The tiny little ball of fluff has definitely grown up, physically, and even more noticeably, mentally. Crazy, isn't it? Not my itsy little baby anymore, and he's still got plenty of growing to do!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Mmm... grass


This is a great pic!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Keechak - that's great to hear coming from you (a talented photographer)!

I love it, Trent's expression and Trooper with a mouthful of grass and that look aimed towards my crazy pup.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Treat has a great set of teeth! He looks so happy too!

Trooper looks like he belongs in an asylum O_O That picture of him grinning like mad with those eyes is sort of scary! He looks like a fun dog


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Equinox said:


> You said it Mr. Pooch - stupid, silly, blissfully happy, handsome boy... that's my Trent!!


Equinox i think you may have got me muddled there (its the English twang.lol)

When i said "he is stupidly handsome" i meant because he is so handsome its a joke


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Gawd, Trent's such a handsom boy! Frag gets the same dirt all over his mouth and tongue when he's playing.


----------



## Jastya (May 16, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Mmm... grass


I think I can see where Trooper dug that lovely wad of grass up in the background. Haha! 
Gorgeous pups, darlin! And very happy lookin, too!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!! 



Mr Pooch said:


> Equinox i think you may have got me muddled there (its the English twang.lol)
> 
> When i said "he is stupidly handsome" i meant because he is so handsome its a joke


OHH. I got it now. Thanks for clarifying - I have not heard the phrase like that before.

But he can be pretty stupid  Trent's a real doofy puppy boy sometimes. 



DJEtzel said:


> Gawd, Trent's such a handsom boy! Frag gets the same dirt all over his mouth and tongue when he's playing.


Does he head over to give you kisses? Trent's always the most affectionate when he's all filthy and mud covered!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, not kisses, but he does come transfer all the dirt onto my arm or pants.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

That works, too. Makes you really love them, doesn't it? 

Trooper's owner was saying the other day, when Trooper was proudly carrying the clump of mud and grass, "A century of selective breeding, and this is the result, huh?".


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, what else is all that breeding for than to help landscape?


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Wow such a pair of handsome boys! I love the wrestling match pictures! And of course like everyone else that huge mouth full of grass made me laugh! Hehe I was thinking...aww they even help you mow the lawn too how sweet!


----------

